# Midrange 7" FF/GPS



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I loved my HDS7 on my last boat.


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

https://www.westmarine.com/buy/simr...ucer-and-insight-charts--17046806?recordNum=1

Everyone seems to love these units. Pretty solid reviews.

I installed one on my BT before I sold it and the picture was great. Never really got to use it though.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Both of those look like good units, but holy cow those transducers are huge! Arent they easy to get damaged?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

No one is really use g gamin on smaller boats anymore are they? Still limited on maps and such?


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I went from an Elite 7 to a 3rd gen HDS 7. I don't use the sonar at all but just the map rewrite speed alone is worth the extra money. Wifi is a nice touch as well. Planning on a laptop is possible through google earth and one of many free pieces of software that can output google earth data into whatever language Naivo uses. The unit is very impressive. 

The comparably priced Simard seems to very similar to the HDS. I think a lot of the hardware is the same. The mapping on both units will be the same.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Good to know, the hds7 seems like a winner so far.


----------

